# Ruining my life, any tips?



## Lynsey19 (Jul 29, 2000)

I just need somewhere to vent! I think I've become a bit agoraphobic because of my ibs-d. I'm petrified of having bad cramps and d and not being near a toilet (when i have to go, I have to go!) and its got to the point where I've started to avoid going out at all. I'm 14 weeks pregnant aswell just now and have sickness thats strikes anytime so thats only adding to the fear. How can i get over this? Its driving me mad.Thanks, L


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi LittleL,Sorry you are going through such a distressful time... especially while you're pregnant. Have you ever thought about looking into trying relaxation therapies to help you with your anxieties? Since you are pregnant, that might be a viable alternative to taking meds? Only your doctor can advise you for sure, but it may be something worth looking into. A lot of people from this board have achieved significant relief of their IBS symptoms by utilizing the self-hypno. Your member number suggests that you've been around a long time, but your junior status suggests that you haven't posted much. Are you familiar with Mike Mahoney's self-hypno tapes from the CBT/Hypno Forum on this board? The relaxation would be beneficial for both you and your unborn baby. And you have two to think about now....







Hope this helps,







Please let us know how you are doing from time to timeBest wishes, Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi, Your situation is not easy as you are pregnant on top of the IBS. I am sorry I have no real solution for this but I can assure you I was afraid of all the things you listed above. I did hypnotherapy and decided to start a treatment with antidepressive drugs. I am not saying by any means this is a solution for you; I just want you to not give up the hope.Now I feel like a new person again and doing the things I have always loved but because of IBS I left aside. I am still working on my therapy to decide what works best for me, but I am much much better now I am not afraid to try new things, even if I have some D.Please do not give up. There is hope for getting better on this condition. Take care of yourself and of the baby.


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi LittleL, I know just what you're going through. Somewhere you just have to find the strength to make yourself go out (even if you spend half an hour running backwards and forwards from the toilet before you go). Each little success helps your confidence,so go places where you know where the loo is so you know you could go if you needed to.Generally my IBS-D improved when I was pregnant, I only had one bad attack as far as I can remember. I think this was because I stopped going to work, and the changes in your body which cause constipation in some people probably helped me be more normal. Also, once people knew I was pg, I found it reassuring, as if I suddenly needed to go to the bathroom, the fact that I was pg would help explain things! A perfect excuse! Even being sick, as soon as people know it's cos your pregnant, then no one will be surprised. I used to pretend I was off to be sick when really it was for the other, it's just a more socially acceptable excuse somehow!Good luck with the pregnancy, my IBS-D was also OK when I first had my baby, being responsible for someone else meant I just couldn't let it take over too much.Things are quite bad for me again now, but I look back at that time as one of my best! I hope you get to that stage too.


----------



## IBSNemesis2 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi LittleL:Some good advice here. Definitely look into some relaxation techniques. I suffered from some of the same problems when I was pregnant (because my IBS got worse) and it was difficult for me to go out as well. My therapist worked with me on some simple breathing techniques, which really helped me and continue to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I know it is hard to do but you must avoid letting the anxiety consume you. Start taking control again by learning proper anxiety coping skills like breathing skills, deep relaxation, meditation and positive affirmation skills. Your anxiety knows what pushes your buttons as it has direct access to your subconcious mind. Little by little you must regain your freedom by refusing to give in to the physical symptoms you experience...amazingly, this often causes the symptoms to lessen. It is also often good to consult a therapist about your anxiety and any phobias you might be experiencing. You can beat em but you have to stand up and fight then with all your might...expect to win some and lose some..success will come slowly but but it will come. Wishing you the very best in your journey back to good health.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

I know what you are going through too. I changed jobs, and before i started the new job, i told the owner that part of the deal with me working there was that I DONT travel! I have the same problem, the fear of not being near a toilet when i need one. I get nervous (to say the least) when i am somewhere where i cannot stop and GO easily (like on a bridge). Fortunatley for me I am not pregnant (that would be physically impossible seeing how i am a male), so i cannot know 100% what you are going through! Good luck with your anxiety, let me know if you find something that helps you! IBS


----------

